# So the UK is having "planned" powercuts during this winter 2022



## Inferndragon (Sep 2, 2022)

Heard on the news that the there is a few planned powercuts during this winter 2022. 
Since not many people read the news. Just giving the headsup on it.

So I am having to get a laptop to as a backup (So i have something to do during the blackouts of power)


----------



## ben909 (Sep 2, 2022)

there are battery backups for many devices, although new ones are not that cheap unless you already have one


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 2, 2022)

From what I'm looking at, it's primarily in response to the high draining of gas reserves and resources from the Russia invasion in Ukraine.

However, it's still supplying power for emergency and medical needs.


----------



## Ramjet (Sep 4, 2022)

I hear if you say "take that Putin" while taking a cold shower it makes the water warmer.


----------



## ben909 (Sep 4, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> I hear if you say "take that Putin" it makes the water warmer.


not sure about that, however getting angry can help heat up a room if your insulation is good enough


----------



## Green_Brick (Sep 4, 2022)

Wow, this is definitely a thing...


----------



## Pomorek (Sep 4, 2022)

Poland is expected to have serious trouble with providing heating, so... welcome to the club, I guess. *shrugs*

Worse yet Ukraine, just think how many buildings there have no windows after all the bombardments. They won't be livable in winter even if they are now.


----------



## Yastreb (Sep 5, 2022)

They are thinking of the same thing in Finland, providing power for only part of the country at the time so everybody gets electricity maybe 6 or 8 hours every day. Much will depend on if they get the new nuclear reactor working in time for winter. Said reactor is about 10 years behind schedule though and so much over budget it is the second most expensive building on the planet, so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 9, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> I hear if you say "take that Putin" while taking a cold shower it makes the water warmer.



I haven't had any hot water since August, because of a poison gas leak that totalled the heater. 

Fuck Putin though. He's a murderer and if he got a paper cut every time I had a cold shower, I'd slice him in half.


----------



## reptile logic (Sep 9, 2022)

Yastreb said:


> They are thinking of the same thing in Finland, providing power for only part of the country at the time so everybody gets electricity maybe 6 or 8 hours every day. Much will depend on if they get the new nuclear reactor working in time for winter. Said reactor is about 10 years behind schedule though and so much over budget it is the second most expensive building on the planet, so I'm not holding my breath.


Ouch! Here in my own home, we complain about the 400+usd/month we pay for our winter energy needs. To date, though, it has been there when we needed it. Though not near as useful as hydrocarbons through the pipe, or more kilowatts through the line, you have my warm wishes and hopes for peaceful and rapid closure.


----------



## Ramjet (Sep 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I haven't had any hot water since August, because of a poison gas leak that totalled the heater.
> 
> Fuck Putin though. He's a murderer and if he got a paper cut every time I had a cold shower, I'd slice him in half.



I would say fuck your landlord, but that's just me.

Natural gas water tank?


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Sep 10, 2022)

I will try my best to maybe think of some solutions:

If you have south facing window with sun shining you might try to use It to heat your room.
Power of the sun is about 300 W/m^2 http://zebu.uoregon.edu/disted/ph162/l4.html
So I think you could get some heat by putting some very black colored panel inside of your house facing sun. Paint something black (absorbs biggest spectrum of solar  radiation) and place It on the sun. Maybe you will get few watts out of It to heat one room. Possibly if you close all the windows and seal the edges of windows with tape to minimize leaks of cold air inside to your home then you could maybe have one warmer room for your use during winter. I will check this and maybe give an update.

Also about cold showers: If you put water in a bag and heat It up above few candles the you could later puncture It in bathroom for short but relatively warm shower. It would take like one candle heating few liters of water for few hours to properly heat It up. 

Also stock up on rice and water. Maybe vitamin D3 so yall do not get super depressed. 

Godspeed


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 10, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> I would say fuck your landlord, but that's just me.
> 
> Natural gas water tank?



The short answer is yes; it is a natural gas 'boiler' that malfunctioned and began producing carbon monoxide. It was followed by subsequent avoidable natural gas leaks, because tradesmen were not given full access to the house. 

Long answer:


Spoiler



I was forced to move back in with my parents when the pandemic started because my then landlord cancelled all leases with immediate effect. 
My parents and siblings have a variety of personal problems and challenges which mean they are not capable of arranging essential maintenance. I enjoy normal physical health, so I am the only member of my immediate family who does not have a serious mental or medical disorder.
Even if I personally paid for the necessary works, my family would not allow the repairs to happen, because of they are not emotionally able to accept other people into their home to conduct the work. 

I have spent the last 2 years earning the necessary qualifications and building up enough financial head-room to secure my dream job and move out. 
I will finally leave this autumn. The level of guilt I feel effectively abandoning my family to the emotional and physical problems they have, while I will be able to enjoy a 'normal' life, is impossible to express.





Vulpus_vulpes said:


> I will try my best to maybe think of some solutions:
> 
> If you have south facing window with sun shining you might try to use It to heat your room.
> Power of the sun is about 300 W/m^2 http://zebu.uoregon.edu/disted/ph162/l4.html
> So I think you could get some heat by putting some very black colored panel inside of your house facing sun. Paint something black (absorbs biggest spectrum of solar  radiation) and place It on the sun. Maybe you will get few watts out of It to heat one room. Possibly if you close all the windows and seal the edges of windows with tape to minimize leaks of cold air inside to your home then you could maybe have one warmer room for your use during winter. I will check this and maybe give an update.



Better insulation, such as double-glazed glass, is an effective way to decrease your long term energy costs. 
It is expensive to install, however, and a large proportion of British homes are not constructed to high standards, so they lack high quality insulation. 

If you don't have good insulation, it might be worth spending the extra money just because there could be further energy crises in the future.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 10, 2022)

Pomorek said:


> Worse yet Ukraine, just think how many buildings there have no windows after all the bombardments. They won't be livable in winter even if they are now.


All that remains for Ukrainians, those who have remained in the country, to move to cities that have not suffered from shelling. There are a lot of them, fortunately. I think most civilians have tried to do this.
I also think that the APU still has time to recapture several settlements and free the residents. So, I would guess that the big problem is also in fuel, but not in destroyed buildings.



Vulpus_vulpes said:


> I will try my best to maybe think of some solutions:


This... pretty pointless, actually. It might help while it's early autumn, but it's no better than just wrapping up in a blanket. Inefficient. Anyone who tries to check this in winter risks freezing to death without waiting for the night.

In addition, where can you find a giant surface and paint under guns fire? Hell, they'll just kill you when they notice.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Sep 10, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> This... pretty pointless, actually. It might help while it's early autumn, but it's no better than just wrapping up in a blanket. Inefficient. Anyone who tries to check this in winter risks freezing to death without waiting for the night.
> 
> In addition, where can you find a giant surface and paint under guns fire? Hell, they'll just kill you when they notice.


Whatever bro. Do as you will but that is how solar heat collectors work and they are very efficient. What gunfire? What are you talking about? Are you living in alternative universe where humanity already collapsed and you can find weapon in every house as a loot item? 

You know large surfaces are everywhere, paintings, plywood, metalsheets, plexiglass, unused bed sheets.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 10, 2022)

I wonder if the ones making those stupid decisions get affected by them


----------



## Ramjet (Sep 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> The short answer is yes; it is a natural gas 'boiler' that malfunctioned and began producing carbon monoxide. It was followed by subsequent avoidable natural gas leaks, because tradesmen were not given full access to the house.
> 
> Long answer:
> 
> ...



That sucks mate, hope you can get out soon.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 10, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> Whatever bro. Do as you will but that is how solar heat collectors work and they are very efficient. What gunfire? What are you talking about? Are you living in alternative universe where humanity already collapsed and you can find weapon in every house as a loot item?
> 
> You know large surfaces are everywhere, paintings, plywood, metalsheets, plexiglass, unused bed sheets.



I think Eyleifr thought you were offering advice to Ukrainians in occupied territory.

Solar thermal heaters are indeed often black because this improves absorption. They are also highly intricate structures with large surface area, made from vacuum-separated layers of glass tubing. You will not achieve a comparable result by painting the interior of your house black.
I would advise against trying to use candles to heat water or your home.



Ramjet said:


> That sucks mate, hope you can get out soon.



Thanks. For a while I'm going to be a bit like data from star trek before I learn how to _human_ again properly.


----------



## Smityyyy (Sep 10, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I wonder if the ones making those stupid decisions get affected by them



They never really do. In everything, really. Decisions are made for the average person by those living relatively worry-free lives above the rest.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Sep 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I think Eyleifr thought you were offering advice to Ukrainians in occupied territory.
> 
> Solar thermal heaters are indeed often black because this improves absorption. They are also highly intricate structures with large surface area, made from vacuum-separated layers of glass tubing. You will not achieve a comparable result by painting the interior of your house black.
> I would advise against trying to use candles to heat water or your home.


Maybe for heating water the insulation is needed but It would be enough for heating air, It needs to be experimented on. Because we gotta think of some solutions in case of emergency.

And I was not talking about Ukraine. Thanks


----------



## ben909 (Sep 10, 2022)

so is this just a "creative" form of rationing electricity and gas?


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 11, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I think Eyleifr thought you were offering advice to Ukrainians in occupied territory.


It's true.
The comment above was about buildings with missing windows, and then there was a tip about heating the room.


My question may seem counterintuitive to you, but you, who will have the expected problems with hot water and heating, can't use the Aliexpress store and order a camping stove for small gas cylinders?
I do not know if there are problems with small gas cylinders for household needs in your countries. One cylinder should be enough for you to heat 20 large containers of water.
Perhaps you border on countries where they sale and can buy them there?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 11, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> They never really do. In everything, really. Decisions are made for the average person by those living relatively worry-free lives above the rest.


These people aren't even smart in acting like we're stupid.


----------



## Kyrick (Sep 13, 2022)

I highly recommend watching Computing Forever. He has been talking about the coming 'energy crisis' inflation, agenda 2030 and explains in his way how they all come together. He's got a calm voice, doesn't shout or yell so he's easier to listen to and does his research.

Computing Forever


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2022)

Kyrick said:


> I highly recommend watching Computing Forever. He has been talking about the coming 'energy crisis' inflation, agenda 2030 and explains in his way how they all come together. He's got a calm voice, doesn't shout or yell so he's easier to listen to and does his research.
> 
> Computing Forever


Sadly I remember this youtuber declaring covid-19 to be a hoax, and claiming that there is an international conspiracy to replace Europe's people with muslims. 

So it might be a case of a 'broken clock still being right twice a day'.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 14, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> These people aren't even smart in acting like we're stupid.


I'm not sure if you are acting like your stupid.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 14, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> I'm not sure if you are acting like your stupid.


Besides picking random ass fights what do you do?


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 14, 2022)

Sounds as intelligent as making it illegal to heat your home above 19C this coming Winter.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 14, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Besides picking random ass fights what do you do?


questions like these I been asking myself about you for a loooong time.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 14, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> questions like these I been asking myself about you for a loooong time.


 I was just talking with smittyy; I'm not picking fights with anyone here, you are, hence my question


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 14, 2022)

Use this heated exchange of words to generate energy for the Uk.


----------



## ben909 (Sep 14, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Sounds as intelligent as making it illegal to heat your home above 19C this coming Winter.


if you don't have the energy supply...

actually why don't they have formal rationing instead of cuts like this


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 14, 2022)

ben909 said:


> if you don't have the energy supply...
> 
> actually why don't they have formal rationing instead of cuts like this


We didn't have these issues a year ago. I wonder, what could've changed in that time..


----------



## ben909 (Sep 14, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> We didn't have these issues a year ago. I wonder, what could've changed in that time..


large exporter deciding to shell cities and towns...

(trying to avoid anything more as it can risk politics)


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2022)

A winter of power-cuts or a 19C heating limit (which I would consider a luxury) are pretty small sacrifices when they are compared against the suffering of people in Ukraine. 

That said, some people in western Europe won't be able to afford heating or electricity at all this winter- and if we do not redistribute wealth to help them some of them will die as a result. 

But you know, our societies are meant to be good at helping each other out and pulling together. We can do it if we decide to.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 15, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> A winter of power-cuts or a 19C heating limit (which I would consider a luxury) are pretty small sacrifices when they are compared against the suffering of people in Ukraine.
> 
> That said, some people in western Europe won't be able to afford heating or electricity at all this winter- and if we do not redistribute wealth to help them some of them will die as a result.
> 
> But you know, our societies are meant to be good at helping each other out and pulling together. We can do it if we decide to.


Ever heard of at-home oxygen equipment or know someone with a medical need for that kind of stuff?

Someone was talking about power being maintained for emergency and medical needs, I get the feeling whoever is anticipating these powercuts isn't going door-to-door looking for people with this type of equipment even with the way healthcare's covered over there.

If you're going to try this 'greater good' perspective, Fallow, _please_ make sure whoever's anticipating the powercuts is aware of these people (and I'm pretty sure I can find more medical devices where constant power is a life-or-death situation if I had to plan this kind of thing). I seem to recall some of these kinds of people outright _dying_ to the kinds of power troubles California's had, a rerun of that's going to put severe holes in any 'greater good' or 'those in need' claims.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Ever heard of at-home oxygen equipment or know someone with a medical need for that kind of stuff?
> 
> Someone was talking about power being maintained for emergency and medical needs, I get the feeling whoever is anticipating these powercuts isn't going door-to-door looking for people with this type of equipment even with the way healthcare's covered over there.
> 
> If you're going to try this 'greater good' perspective, Fallow, _please_ make sure whoever's anticipating the powercuts is aware of these people (and I'm pretty sure I can find more medical devices where constant power is a life-or-death situation if I had to plan this kind of thing). I seem to recall some of these kinds of people outright _dying_ to the kinds of power troubles California's had, a rerun of that's going to put severe holes in any 'greater good' or 'those in need' claims.



That's exactly what I'm referring to when I say some people will die if we do not redistribute wealth.

We have to redistribute wealth to achieve this. A popular suggestion has been additional taxation on fossil fuel companies, which have benefited unexpectedly from the artificially elevated prices of oil and natural gas that have directly resulted from the war.

I wish I had faith in my government that they will make the right decisions. They will probably make _some_ right decisions, and avert the worst possible disasters, but ultimately choose policies that are more favourable to people who are already quite rich. Unfortunately people in the UK do not really get a say in what is about to happen; a new prime minister was recently selected by a private vote among 0.2% of the British population who have paid extra money to be members of the conservative party. Normal people will probably not have an opportunity to vote for another 2 years.


----------



## ben909 (Sep 15, 2022)

please don't get political here...


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Sep 15, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> popular suggestion has been additional taxation on fossil fuel companies


And to offset the cost of that increased taxation all of the fossil fuel companies will increase the cost of the goods and services that they provide.

This idea will cause price hikes across the board. Literally _everything_ will become more expensive.

 This is economic and political suicide.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2022)

RAM said:


> And to offset the cost of that increased taxation all of the fossil fuel companies will increase the cost of the goods and services that they provide.
> 
> This idea will cause price hikes across the board. Literally _everything_ will become more expensive.
> 
> This is economic and political suicide.



The actual response from oil and natural gas companies has been that they intended to re-invest the additional profits into renewable energy sources for power generation in the future.
So it depends on whether you trust their word on that promice or whether you think the companies were actually going to turn the unexpected profits into dividends etc. Current impartial economic analysis of the effect of the 'windfall tax' option is a forecast for a reduction in inflation over the short to medium term.

The alternative to taxation of hydrocarbons profits is to increase government borrowing in order to reduce bills for energy and natural gas. This would also reduce inflation if it was sustained for long enough, but it would also mean that normal everyday tax payers would eventually be responsible for paying the costs.

Essentially it's a choice between putting the extra bill on the debit card of hydrocarbon companies, or on the credit card of taxpayers. Obviously I can't tell you which answer is 'right', because this isn't a scenario where one answer is objectively better than the other.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 25, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> They will probably make _some_ right decisions, and avert the worst possible disasters, but ultimately choose policies that are more favourable to people who are already quite rich.



A partial budget was recently released, and essentially it is this but with caveats.
There is a new energy price cap and a £400 universal discount for households. (This means if you're earning £150,000 you get the same discount as somebody earning £15,000)
A variety of other tax reductions have been announced. The proportional tax reductions are significantly larger for people who are earning £150,000 a year or more.
So you have to be within the richest 5% of earners to get the full benefit.

These will be funded by the national 'credit card', which means everybody will _eventually_ pay for it in taxes in the future. The rational is that the richest people will have accumulated more money by investing in business ventures by then because of temporarily lower taxes now.

I noticed that the share price of British hydrocarbons companies like BP declined by about 5% after this announcement, even though the plan is essentially a confirmation that the UK government isn't going to implement a windfall tax.
So this is probably an indication that investors expect that the UK government may reverse this policy in the future- it's possible that the UK will not be able to afford the credit it has taken on.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 27, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> it's possible that the UK will not be able to afford the credit it has taken on.



So it turns out investors think this as well, and the pound has crashed to its lowest ever value against the dollar. 
This increases the cost of importing energy to the UK, and increases the cost of borrowing- which is how the current government was planning to fund their spending.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 10, 2022)

Heh, here in my cozy little corner of the Midwest, it's turning cool at night. That just means it's house fire season. Homeless people get into an unoccupied home, which we have a dearth of and start fires in odd places. You know, non-functional fireplaces or ones with bad chimneys, kitchen sinks, bathtubs, a stolen fire pit/fire bowl in the middle of the room. And the fire gets away from them.
We had a fire just down the street Saturday night. The cops had been called there several times in the previous days with complaints of trespassers. Well, they burned the place pretty good, not salvageable now.
Forgot to add, California wants no new gasoline powered cars by 2035. But, the power grid is such that the Governor asked people to not charge their electric cars before 11P.M. And this winter, when electricity demand is high, you can bet there will be rolling blackouts. Glad I left there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 10, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Heh, here in my cozy little corner of the Midwest, it's turning cool at night. That just means it's house fire season. Homeless people get into an unoccupied home, which we have a dearth of and start fires in odd places. You know, non-functional fireplaces or ones with bad chimneys, kitchen sinks, bathtubs, a stolen fire pit/fire bowl in the middle of the room. And the fire gets away from them.
> We had a fire just down the street Saturday night. The cops had been called there several times in the previous days with complaints of trespassers. Well, they burned the place pretty good, not salvageable now.
> Forgot to add, California wants no new gasoline powered cars by 2035. But, the power grid is such that the Governor asked people to not charge their electric cars before 11P.M. And this winter, when electricity demand is high, you can bet there will be rolling blackouts. Glad I left there.



Off the top of my head 'vehicle to grid' technology sounds like it could help here. If you charge a large number of car batteries up, then they can act as an energy store to give power back to the grid when it is lower. 
A reduced power bill for people giving power back to the grid would be a good incentive to help.









						Vehicle-to-grid - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




I guess while we're all thinking about energy saving, we should all remember the basics like not leaving windows open on cold days, and only having lights on when we're in the room. 
Personally I wish I could turn my thermostat down to save on my heating bill, but it seems to have a minimum level it maintains. (not sure whether anybody else has this ??? )


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Off the top of my head 'vehicle to grid' technology sounds like it could help here. If you charge a large number of car batteries up, then they can act as an energy store to give power back to the grid when it is lower.
> A reduced power bill for people giving power back to the grid would be a good incentive to help.
> 
> 
> ...



I think if you're renting, and depending on what laws the state has, there is a minimum temp for the residence. If you don't see any dials on the wall for heat, then it's probably (unfortunately) controlled heating for the entire building.


----------



## reptile logic (Oct 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> . . .
> 
> I guess while we're all thinking about energy saving, we should all remember the basics like not leaving windows open on cold days, and only having lights on when we're in the room.
> Personally I wish I could turn my thermostat down to save on my heating bill, but it seems to have a minimum level it maintains. (not sure whether anybody else has this ??? )


Might be related, might not, but I once lived on the middle floor of an apartment building where I kept the heat off, during the winter. The people above and below me kept their heat up so high, that I sometimes had to open a window just to sleep well. At least my power bill was small.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 10, 2022)

reptile logic said:


> Might be related, might not, but I once lived on the middle floor of an apartment building where I kept the heat off, during the winter. The people above and below me kept their heat up so high, that I sometimes had to open a window just to sleep well. At least my power bill was small.



Me and the other apartment renters pay shared amounts of an overall bill for the building, because we're not individually metred. Which is going to be interesting!



TyraWadman said:


> I think if you're renting, and depending on what laws the state has, there is a minimum temp for the residence. If you don't see any dials on the wall for heat, then it's probably (unfortunately) controlled heating for the entire building.



It's possible. I have a set of buttons to push but they do not actually decrease the temperature below 70f. (which for an English person is pretty warm; I'd be happy with 60f)


----------



## reptile logic (Oct 10, 2022)

Hey @Fallowfox , though you will still have to pay that share (dammit), if it's a hydronic heating system, you can still manually close the radiators' valves down some or all the way. That way, you can keep your place at a more comfortable temperature for you.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 11, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Off the top of my head 'vehicle to grid' technology sounds like it could help here. If you charge a large number of car batteries up, then they can act as an energy store to give power back to the grid when it is lower.
> A reduced power bill for people giving power back to the grid would be a good incentive to help.
> 
> 
> ...


as someone with a battery powered car, i would not trust those systems, i am not going to want to lose large amounts of battery charge during a time when i am less sure i will be able to replenish it, i am not a trusting person


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 12, 2022)

reptile logic said:


> Hey @Fallowfox , though you will still have to pay that share (dammit), if it's a hydronic heating system, you can still manually close the radiators' valves down some or all the way. That way, you can keep your place at a more comfortable temperature for you.



I don't think I have access to the valves, but it's a useful suggestion. When I lived with my family (and when they actually had working heat) I shut off the radiator where I slept entirely.


----------



## Kyrick (Nov 7, 2022)

*Drunk angry rant incoming:*
_You have been warned _

It has officially came down to:
"are you cold? Put on a jumper"
"Do you come home at night and use electric? Ooh think how much money that must cost you"
"Phone into to ITV and you can win a choice of £2000 or have your heating paid for (i forget how many) months"
"Can't afford your petrol/diesel car? Consider electric cars!"
"Can't afford electric cars? Take the train!"
"The train workers are on strike? Guess you ain't going anywhere..."

It's just funny how every government "_every government"_ takes shit away from you but the next party who will _reverse the damages and change yours lives for the better_ never do, do they? They never give you back any rights or freedoms that were taken away before.

Almost every major MP (and let's not use acronyms, they are Ministers of Parliament) have been bought off by institutions such as the World Economic Forum, The World Health Organization, The Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation. The _big _push for the net zero climate agenda (Agenda 2030) which is being taught by indoctrinated teachers to our children that it's "the future!"

And all we can do now is prepare to sit back and watch the "big club" as George Carlin rightfully so called it, finish their quest of fucking us over.
And how do the people feel about it? The dumbass motherfuckers who read the Metro, sit down after work and switch on BBC/ Sky News and think that's all that's happening in their own little world? They think "it's just the way things are and it will never get better" or they should "tax the rich" like the people they are talking about own hundreds of acres of land for growing crops *cough, Bill Gates* They're barely "middle class" in today's world.

Admit it, we were ignorant, didn't do anything and now we're fucked by a Stan the T-Rex sized Bad Dragon dildo up the arse!

I hate people. I really do. Not you fine people of course, we all have one community in common no matter how crazy we all are 

*That's why I'm a scaly* 

*Rant over: *Sorry for that, Vodka does that to ya


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 7, 2022)

_Members _of Parliament. Not all are ministers. 

@Kyrick I agreed with you up until the crazy nonsense about Bill Gates running the world. Sorry that you drank the kool-aid.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 7, 2022)

@Kyrick If they're truly that bought off, I feel sorry for their tiny little minds.  I don't even mean the climate thing at this point, they could be so much richer and more powerful if they actually did this advancement towards green energy in a balanced way.

I know people are going to throw a hissyfit about a 'balanced' way, but if you're going so fast that you're leaving the poor in the dust like these power cuts will do, you're doing it wrong.  The poor are pretty much always going to outnumber the rich, smart people who truly understand power learn not to piss them off.


----------



## Kyrick (Nov 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> _Members _of Parliament. Not all are ministers.
> 
> @Kyrick I agreed with you up until the crazy nonsense about Bill Gates running the world. Sorry that you drank the kool-aid.


_Yeeeahhh_ I might have gone off on a right rant there  
Oof it got away from me lol


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 10, 2022)

I wonder when Bill Gates will start buying me off, I could use the extra cash.


----------

